# The Hush House, February 2020



## KPUrban_ (Mar 11, 2020)

*USAF/RAF Bentwaters*
Bentwaters is a former RAF Base used by the RAF and The USAF, in the cold war, which now become Bentwaters parks. Operated by the RAF from 1912 then the USAF until 1993 it was left vacant and has now become a business park like most former bases of this type. The grounds are littered with hardened aircraft hangars, bomb stores, planes, taxiways and other such stuff. Two notable buildings are "The Hush" and the "Star Wars Building". The Hush is a former testing facility hosting a rather impressive exhaust duct with the building heavily sound proofed, hence the name I would assume.







*The Visit*
Now, this report is mostly focused on the Hush but this isn't the first visit to the site as I made my initial ventures in October 2018 and shortly after which allowed me to venture into other parts. So I'll stick the photos below for those who care.​
Harrier 96 

Glados

Anyway. *The Hush*
As mentioned this is a former testing facility with a massive exhaust tunnel. Idea would be to have a jet inside the hanger with the engines facing into the tunnel so when ignited the fumes would be sent out and with a reduced amount noise due to the sound proofing. This allowed for rather interesting building to be constructed.

Once we cautiously drove through the security gate we parked up outside and began a rather comical entry. The heavy wind not helping.

The Control Panel

Panel 

Side on.

The Entry 

Some pipes.

Detachment 

Wide Shot.

The lair 

Inside the exhaust.

Superannuated 

Echoless Ambiance

Selfie.

A New World 

Anyway, That'll be all.
KP
,​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 12, 2020)

Nicely done. I think that those pipes would be connected to the exhaust system on the engine in test. The fumes have to go somewhere.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 12, 2020)

Cracking looking place nicely photographed


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 12, 2020)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nicely done. I think that those pipes would be connected to the exhaust system on the engine in test. The fumes have to go somewhere.



Thanks. For the pipes that seems like a logical solution for what they are, although they did seem to link to the silver heating pipe on the roof.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 12, 2020)

BikinGlynn said:


> Cracking looking place nicely photographed



Thank you! Unfortunately we went too late in the day or else we would have done a few other bits.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 12, 2020)

That's a bit special, that.


----------



## Echo Seven (Mar 13, 2020)

WOW, thats different!


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 15, 2020)

HughieD said:


> That's a bit special, that.



Indeed so. Has a similar look to some bits of Pystock.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 15, 2020)

Echo Seven said:


> WOW, thats different!



Thanks! Love unusual stuff.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 16, 2020)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nicely done. I think that those pipes would be connected to the exhaust system on the engine in test. The fumes have to go somewhere.



Dear oh dear! Fumes and jet exhaust went out via the very large diameter exhaust ducting! The four 1.25 inch id rubber pipes were connected to the water spray bars that provided the water flow to the 'rain bars' for testing under rainfall conditions.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 16, 2020)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Dear oh dear! Fumes and jet exhaust went out via the very large diameter exhaust ducting! The four 1.25 inch id rubber pipes were connected to the water spray bars that provided the water flow to the 'rain bars' for testing under rainfall conditions.



Huh, that makes slightly more sense.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 17, 2020)

KPUrban_ said:


> Huh, that makes slightly more sense.



Yup. Makes sense to me.


----------



## P Bellamy (Apr 17, 2020)

At Alconbury the pipes connected to halon cylinders for the overhead fire suppression system.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 18, 2020)

P Bellamy said:


> At Alconbury the pipes connected to halon cylinders for the overhead fire suppression system.



They certainly did. However the flexible pipes pictured here are fitted with the standard fluid/water connectors. Not a good choice for Halon systems.


----------



## saxonhorse (Jul 4, 2020)

Could make a great home conversion if allowed to add windows. The tunnel would be a temp controlled wine store, with glass doors facing into the lounge or kitchen area. I would love to find a place like this in the SW to convert in to a home.


----------

